# broken tools for repair



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have one dremmel, and two dewalt orbital sanders that are not working.

Have you ever sent them for local repair or send them for repair thru the mail? Or do you throw them out and just get a new ones? or do you just not have a problem breaking tools?

or do you take them back to the place you bought them for a new one?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

What doesn't work about them? I always check the cords first since that's usually an easy fix.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

in this day and age, it's barely "worth" it to have tools fixed by others. 

I had a B&D air station that I use to charge my garden sprayer when I strip walls:










It had both AC & DC capabilities, which was great for the van tires and also for the sprayer as pictured.

The AC part stopped working. I traced the problem to a non-serviceable fuse. I searched online and discovered this was a VERY common problem with this POS. Further searching discovered someone on www.instructables.com who had instructions on how to modify and replace the permanent fuse with an easily accessible fuse holder so that if (when) it blows again, I can swap it out in about one minute. The mod took about an hour and $6.50 worth of parts from Radio Shack.

Point being, the internet is a great source for all sorts of stuff. You could even find cheaper units on craigslist for parts.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

the drimmel, doesn't even make a sound..I think I burned it up scoring grout/removing grout..I can't even remember really, that is my best guess...but nonetheless...it was NEW that very day.

the sanders..I stripped a screw at the pad.....and the other one I can't even remember....as I usually go get another, and another....

I usually go thru one sander a year approx.

and I have replaced the pads before maybe switching from sticky paper to velcro hook and loop....

none of these problems are cord related, I don't think. I should just throw them away, but I don't seem to do that, as if they would fix themselves.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like dremels any longer. They are not all they are cracked up to be. I just bought a Rockwell Multi tool and it kicks some serious butt. Yeah it stinks that you are basically paying for what you could buy new to have it fixed and shipped.

if you get the tools from big box store, get the extended warranty through them. It usually isn't much.


----------

